# Phoenix/Scottsdale, AZ: Marriott Canyon Villa Feb 7-14, 2014



## TravelAmore (Dec 28, 2013)

1 bedroom unit available
Full Kitchen; washer/dryer in unit
Includes use of recreation amenities at JW Marriott Hotel on property
Sleeps 4
Rent: $700 for the week or $100 night - with 5 night minimum.
PM me or email: Judybapma@yahoo.com (put "Marriott Villa" in subject line pls)


----------



## TravelAmore (Dec 31, 2013)

*Thanks to All who considered - relinquished to II*

We relinquished the MCV unit to II on 12/30/2014.

Happy New Year!


----------

